# Hero dog saves other dog [amazing video]



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

This is an amazing video from a newsreel....

The commentator will explain what happens.....

It's awesome.... inspiring and heartwarming.... [after the initial wince]...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofpYRITtLSg&feature=related


=D>


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> This is an amazing video from a newsreel....
> 
> The commentator will explain what happens.....
> 
> ...


This was posted before. Plenty of folks that think the "hero" dog is scavenging for dinner.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> This was posted before. Plenty of folks that think the "hero" dog is scavenging for dinner.


Or looking for a mate?!?! Kind of looked like a mating ritual to me and he was taking advantage #-o Of course he could have picked a better honeymoon suite, doncha think? :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe he belonged to the "Keep our Motorways clean" unit?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> This is an amazing video from a newsreel....
> 
> The commentator will explain what happens.....
> 
> ...


 
unfortunately, the one dog did not 'save' the other - the dog that was struck was dead when the road crew stopped. :-( the dog that pulled the other dog off of the road was not seen again either. however, the video is still rather heartwrenching, IMO.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

kristin tresidder said:


> unfortunately, the one dog did not 'save' the other - the dog that was struck was dead when the road crew stopped. :-( the dog that pulled the other dog off of the road was not seen again either. however, the video is still rather heartwrenching, IMO.


Not that you can believe anything the media tell you...but every news report I've seen and read about that incident, describes both dogs surviving...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Have come across this vid a couple of times.... does anyone know the behaviourists take on this? it's quite thought provoking!


----------

